# Para los fans de Magura



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Aunque, si siguen teniendo dudas sobre entrarle ó no a la fibra de carbono, esto no es para ustedes...









Más información, visiten http://www.mission-performance.com/en/start.html


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Aunque, si siguen teniendo dudas sobre entrarle ó no a la fibra de carbono, esto no es para ustedes...
> 
> View attachment 615174
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muy interesante información de Magura.

Realmente se ven muy bien esos frenos, Magura es un nombre que siempre ha estado ligado a la calidad y desempeño como Hope y Formula del otro lado del charco , habrá que ver los comentarios que conforme se vayan comercializando estos frenos harán las revistas, expertos, mtbr,etc etc , de momento los MT8 serán un rival muy fuerte para los Formula R1 .

Desde mi punto de vista, más que la construcción en fibra de carbono la cual se aprecia excelente , el único pero que les veo es el precio , 800 dólares por el par ya es algo para pensar (aún teniendo la lana &#8230 y eso en USA , ni me quiero imaginar cuánto van a costar aquí en nuestro querido país &#8230;..

De todos modos para los que no nos alcance para los MT8 , pues podemos ir por los MT6 a 600 dólares el par y seguramente será casi el mismo desempeño aunque pesen un poco mas, now, si todavía no le llegamos entonces vamos por los MT4 por solo 400 dolaritos lo cual ya suena mas accesible ........... y todavía eso no es todo amigos :drumroll: , para los que ya están como su servidor , con una mano adelante y otra atrás  , Magura no quiere que NAIDEN se quede sin sus MT´s ahí están los MT 2 que se los pueden llevar por la ridícula cantidad de 258 dólares por un par  , ¡llévelo, llévelo ¡!

Si ya ni para los MT 2 nos alcanza , pues ni modo a seguir usando los Avid mecánicos que son reteguenos&#8230;

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

muy bonitos esos frenos pero por el momento con mis avid juicy 3 ando sobrado de frenos, talvez por que nunca he probado unos de gama superior pero como dijo el ciego ya veremos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

No tardan en llegar a GDL y de acuerdo a,los precios que he pagado por componentes Magura antes, no va a haber tanta diferencia. Espero.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Personalmente, se me hacen muy interesantes. Después de probar los Elixir, me quedo con Magura.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Personalmente, se me hacen muy interesantes. Después de probar los Elixir, me quedo con Magura.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En doce días a partir de mañana ya puedes adquirir tus MT 8 .....o 6 o 4 o 2 .....

Saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> En doce días a partir de mañana ya puedes adquirir tus MT 8 .....o 6 o 4 o 2 .....
> 
> Saludos.


jajajaja, ojala, pero tengo un dolor de cartera impresionante... tengo que curarlo antes de pensar en hacer algun upgrade a la bici...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> jajajaja, ojala, pero tengo un dolor de cartera impresionante... tengo que curarlo antes de pensar en hacer algun upgrade a la bici...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ese dolor se cura metiéndose algo verde .......a la cartera , como billetes verdes ja ja ja


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

El precio de los Nuevos frenos Magura va a ser el mismo o muy similar en Mexico

aquí la lista tentativa de las fechas de lanzamientos, estos van a ser escalonados: 

En europa
MT8 Mayo
MT6 Junio
MT4 Agosto
MT2 Septiembre

En Norte America (incluido Mexico)
MT8 Junio
MT6 Junio
MT4 Junio
MT2 Septiembre


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Se me antojan unos MT4... pero a mis Louise 2007 todavia les queda mucha vida y un año de garantia por lo menos.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Personalmente, se me hacen muy interesantes. Después de probar los Elixir, me quedo con Magura.


Cual problema tuviste con tus Elixir? En lo personal Avid brakes me han salido increibles, he tenido desde Juicy 7, Codes y ahora Elixir Rs en mi slopestyle y Elixr Crs en mi DH. Mientras sean mantenidos(bleeded) apropiadamente nunca fallan.

Al menos pa' mi.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

lalocotequinta said:


> Cual problema tuviste con tus Elixir? En lo personal Avid brakes me han salido increibles, he tenido desde Juicy 7, Codes y ahora Elixir Rs en mi slopestyle y Elixr Crs en mi DH. Mientras sean mantenidos(bleeded) apropiadamente nunca fallan.
> 
> Al menos pa' mi.


Yo le purgué los frenos a Roberto usando Dot 5.1 Liqui Moly y quedaron poca madre, pero supongo que nomas no le gustó el tacto. Rito usa igual los Elixir y parece que le han gustado y mi unica queja es que a veces rechinan, pero eso se puede corregir cambiando una balata por orgánica (o ambas si no pifa).

Les recomiendo a todos usar fluido de la más alta calidad (Motul RBF 660/Dot 5.1/Liqui Moly Dot 5.1) ya que de verdad hace mucha diferencia en el rendimiento.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Cual problema tuviste con tus Elixir? En lo personal Avid brakes me han salido increibles, he tenido desde Juicy 7, Codes y ahora Elixir Rs en mi slopestyle y Elixr Crs en mi DH. Mientras sean mantenidos(bleeded) apropiadamente nunca fallan.
> 
> Al menos pa' mi.


Para mi, los Louises son silenciosos y suaves, los Elixir vibran y parece que tienes un guajolote cuando le aprietas el pescuezo.... Y en mi experiencia, los Louises son mucho mas fáciles de modular que los Elixir.

Lo que sí me gusta mas de los Elixir son las manetas, se sienten mas sólidas que las de los Louises.

En parte, creo que cambiando rotores por unos sin tantas canaletas y cambiando pastillas puedo hacer que funcionen mejor los Elixir, quiero regresar a los Louises.

Y hablando de los Elixir, lo que he leido mucho de las vibraciones es que depende mucho de la suerte y el cuadro, y quizás no hacen buena combinación con mi cuadro, aunque el delantero es el que me da mas lata.

Y, también estoy consiente que cada quien habla como le fue en la feria. A pesar de mi experiencia, creo que los Elixir pueden ser buenos frenos.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

20lt said:


> El precio de los Nuevos frenos Magura va a ser el mismo o muy similar en mexico


mas importacion, mas iva, mas shipping, etc = el doble


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rrl said:


> mas importacion, mas iva, mas shipping, etc = el doble


No necesariamente. He estado preguntando de cosas de Magura que me han interesado (cuanto cuesta el kit de purgado, rotores Storm, no los compré, pero si pregunté) y el precio es igual que el que he visto en USA (por lo menos en Speedgoat).

Depende mucho de quien los traiga. Pero sigue siendo un titipuchal de lana.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> mas importacion, mas iva, mas shipping, etc = el doble


Pues no creo que tanto, incluso ya hablé con el distribuidor de Magura aquí, no me ha querido dar el precio exacto, pero me dijo que saldrán a precio de Magura USA, obviamente no esperemos precios de ebay. P ej los rotores Storm SL están a $30 US + envío en Magura USA aquí costaron 430 pesos, en fin, ya veremos....


----------

